
San Francisco’s Sinking Millennium Tower Riles Residents - davidf18
http://www.architecturalrecord.com/articles/11835-san-franciscos-sinking-millennium-tower-riles-residents
======
davidf18
"He points out that the Salesforce and 181 Fremont towers—also adjacent to the
Transit Center—are supported on piles drilled to bedrock. “Millennium
Partners’ poor design decision is the cause of the tilt and excessive vertical
settlement of the Millennium Tower,” Boule says.

